# Red Alloy crank end bolt for Shimano Alfine FC-S500 crankset



## chriscross1966 (25 Jun 2018)

My google-fu has deserted me... I'm looking for a crank end bolt for a Shimano Alfine FC-S500 crank. It ISN'T the same as most of the other HT2 cranks which take an M20 end bolt, it's smaller than that... I'm after one in red alloy to match some other red alloy highlights on the bike, which, as is usual with me, is a custom Brompton, in this case an 8-speed.... If anyone can point me in the right direct I would be eternally grateful...

chrisc


----------

